# Post a picture of your hunting dog.....



## wschorp (Jun 1, 2004)

As I was reading on the internet and all of a sudden my black lab jumped on the couch to say hello. Last year she tore her ACL and missed the 2nd half of duck season. The year before she got hit by a car, had 3 surgeries and missed the whole season. I'm glad to have her back with me in the field.....Post a picture of your hunting dog....


----------



## drathe3112 (May 30, 2008)




----------



## duckman49 (Aug 21, 2010)

Rip boy first season with out him








Hope to be ready by next season


----------



## gspmike (Sep 14, 2005)

My GSP's


----------



## plhsurfer (Jun 28, 2005)

Kona at 5 months.. hope to get a hunt or two in later this season.


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)




----------



## Operationduckhunt (Aug 23, 2011)

After the hunt and dog tired


----------



## hucklebarry (May 14, 2012)

*Lori & Tug*


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

*dogs*

old man and the pup


----------



## Capt. Doug Russell (Aug 24, 2010)

Lizzie


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

rsparker67 said:


> View attachment 539856


this one caught my eye. It has it all

Remington shotgun
Igloo products
pickup truck
a dog (oh....an OLD dog)

and....last but not least....a BEER!!!

Awesome!


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

Beware of Dog


----------



## 3CK (Oct 5, 2010)

*Cash*

Cash from his first water retrieves on the boat ramp and his first teal hunt last year. Then a good hunt in January at 7 months old. 
Last this year opening day of teal.

Love that dog.


----------



## sotxks (Jul 10, 2011)

Here is a pup I had that just wouldn't cut it! (jk)








Guard Dawg!








Ok all BS aside, here are girls, Choc is 4 yrs old and yella is 1.


----------



## njacob (May 21, 2004)




----------



## Brushpoppin (Jul 24, 2012)

These are mine...


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Here's a few from over the years. Not the best pics but the smaller file sizes so they're easier to download.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Here's my girl Jadie...


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Cabo after a day at the ranch.


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Candy, she'll sit in a blind and help my wife look for hogs!
And she watches hunting shows and Star Wars to stay sharp!


----------



## gulfcoast200 (Jun 26, 2004)

A few of my CBR. "Chief"


----------



## Team 250+ (May 20, 2011)

my 14month old Roscoe and his first teal hunt


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

My 3 (the oldest passed away in Aug)


----------



## jeeptex (Jul 28, 2009)

My new GSP Jake


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

My O'l Fat girl Sadie.


----------



## turnemNburnem (Aug 4, 2011)

My chocolate lab Dixie


----------



## TXWingStinger (Oct 30, 2011)

The retired and the present

Chocolate on the left is retired. But not because she doesn't have the drive anymore, she'll work herself to death for you.

And the yellow is one of her pups, he's a work horse.

Haven't had this phone long enough to take picture in the field yet .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

*Deke Almost 2 yrs old*

Few pics of Deke.


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*Sue This year's Dove Season*

*Sue (3) year's old May 1st .. *


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

Going against the grain here. Rose, my Boykin Spaniel from last year
at 5 months.


----------



## C4E (Jul 9, 2008)

*The pack*

Ace my old yella dog
rio my pointer
and timberghost's top hand


----------



## quackiller (Jan 27, 2012)

Two pups on the last hunt of last year


----------



## rrp (Oct 24, 2009)

*My lab Meredith*

This is Meredith


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

*Roxy*

Roxy is a Goldendoodle, cross between a poodle and a golden retriever. She is an incredible field and house dog and I couldn't be more pleased with her. She turns 7 next February and that makes me sad...time flies and enjoy the time you have with your two-legged family AND your four legged family!


----------



## THEPISTONHEAD (May 7, 2009)

Ive heard those labradoodles and goldendoodles are some hunting machines. The Standard Poodle has always been a superior dog.......only problem is its a poodle and not as cool as others. Weve always joked that it would be awesome to bring a Standard Poodle out to a hunt and watch it run circles around others.....hah. I for one dont have the balls to do it but it would be funny!

Disclaimer - I dont own a poodle!!!! LOL!


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

THEPISTONHEAD said:


> Ive heard those labradoodles and goldendoodles are some hunting machines. The Standard Poodle has always been a superior dog.......only problem is its a poodle and not as cool as others. Weve always joked that it would be awesome to bring a Standard Poodle out to a hunt and watch it run circles around others.....hah. I for one dont have the balls to do it but it would be funny!
> 
> Disclaimer - I dont own a poodle!!!! LOL!


The poodle is the original retriever.

It is funny to see a lot-not all-of the hardcore "lab guys" turn their noses when I bring her to a duck or dove hunt. "What is that?" "Does that dog really hunt?" "I've never seen a mutt out here..." I let her get down to business and after the hunt I usually get the "does she shed?" "hard to train?" "where did you get her?" questions. Not sure if i just got darn lucky or what, but for the time I have invested in training, my dog rocks. I knew when she was 8 weeks old and went downwind of a mark and worked back that she had it!

My one regret in training her is that I didn't teach her hand signals. Her instinct takes over in the dove fields, but for ducks (about 10% of my hunting), hand signals would have been good. All in all, for my first field dog, I'm so pleased!


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

That being said, she has had some chocolate lab envy


----------



## camarokid (Dec 27, 2011)

*Rescue pup*

Here is a picture of Jake. He is a rescue that just finished his first Teal season. He needs a little more work, but he is getting the hang of it. Not bad for a $40 dog with only me working with him.


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

Coda. 2 yrs

Sent from my XT897 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

The yellow is as big as he looks. 137lbs the last time we weighed him. More of a horse than a lab.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

idletime said:


> View attachment 540236
> 
> 
> The yellow is as big as he looks. 137lbs the last time we weighed him. More of a horse than a lab.


Wow! that has got to be biggest Lab I have ever seen! :brew:


----------



## EBHunter (Jul 23, 2004)

*Emmy*

Emmy


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

Love that last pic of Emmy. Nothing better than a worn out pup! Well maybe a few things, but you get my drift


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

My huntn dog today, quiet in the stand when looking at deer and great on a blood trail, don't know what I'm gonna do if she runs up against a pig tho....WW


----------



## Treybig23 (Dec 26, 2007)

After a good hunt.


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

Black an yellow










Blessing, Texas









No name spot on coast witht he black *****









Bullet AKA Bull


















Let us not forget the yorkie, Ricky Bobby!


----------



## skniper (Oct 31, 2008)

royboy42 said:


> View attachment 539961
> 
> Candy, she'll sit in a blind and help my wife look for hogs!
> And she watches hunting shows and Star Wars to stay sharp!
> View attachment 539962


Is Candy a Lacy or a Weimar? Her build looks to be a Weimar.


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

here's my pointing lab Bruiser. He's not supposed to be in the house, but the wife spoils him when I'm not around lol. He's a Top notch hand!!!!!


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

*Buster and snuffy*

[/attach][/attach]


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

Couple of good memories.


----------



## Brushpoppin (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## txfshrmn (Feb 20, 2011)

Sept 2012


----------



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

Dixie and Zeus

And of course Jake chilling in the Drive Thru at Whataburger


----------



## ChasingTail13 (Sep 28, 2010)

Dakota is 4.5 and counting down the days to opening weekend 2012!


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Here's Chisel!


----------



## klintdillard (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## TXWingStinger (Oct 30, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigAL33 (Sep 11, 2012)

Great pics!


----------



## BigAL33 (Sep 11, 2012)

Here's a few pics of my retriever Rippy:


----------



## TXWingStinger (Oct 30, 2011)

BigAL33 said:


>


Awesome picture! Beautiful dog too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beretta (Jul 27, 2012)

Drake is the young chocolate and Maggie is the black dog in the blind. That was Maggies last year of duck hunting.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Mine is the pic in my avitar. She can sniff out a crumb on the floor from 20 feet.


----------



## BobWhite (Oct 23, 2012)

Deke 4 yr old


----------



## Southern Solutions (Aug 1, 2012)

five months now and doing great. His first duck hunt is Nov 11th so we shall see.


----------



## Tylerhc (Mar 17, 2012)

My dogs name is ace, he just turned two in september. At first I thought he was one big whiskey induced mistake (got a lil drunk and bought him at a TTHA banquet outside of San Marcos).

Turned out to be one of the best things I've ever done. He's my best friend and my loyal compaignion.


----------



## CJ-28 (Aug 19, 2006)

*Cabo at Rock Port up the St. Charles bay*


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Picked him up on Sunday*

Meet Manny!


----------



## ADub in T.C. (Nov 17, 2009)

First is a pic of my yellow Gauge and my brothers black Chester hunting my inlaws place a few seasons back. Second pic of Chester on a hunt for some grey ducks last season. Third is a pic of me and Gauge last weekend waiting on some doves. Gauge is almost 7 and Chester 4.


----------



## B-Sell (Sep 7, 2005)

*dog*

Tex Man


----------



## Mo City Rick (Sep 3, 2008)

*Awesome pics!*

These pics are great guys! Just had to post a few of my girl, Suzi...
This is the best lizard/sparrow/squirrel dog ever! She has awesome drive but our place does not have enough bird to justify training her as a gun dog, though I think she would of been a good one. This her at the ranch "pretending"!

Rick


----------



## JonWayne (Jan 7, 2011)

These are my two boys

























The last one is how he rides when its time to hunt


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Hank


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

My 2 year old Flat-coated retriever Beaux


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

no pics of him hunting yet! but here is drake!


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Buddy, this season is gonna be a blast!!!



marshhunter said:


> no pics of him hunting yet! but here is drake! Dang...I love that first picture!!


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Timemachine said:


> Buddy, this season is gonna be a blast!!!


Every season is a blast with a dog.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Timemachine said:


> Buddy, this season is gonna be a blast!!!


yes it will!!!

I absolutly can not friggin wait to get him on some birds!!


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

marshhunter said:


> yes it will!!!
> 
> I absolutly can not friggin wait to get him on some birds!!


Just remember to make it fun for him and not expect the world the first hunt.

You will be shocked on how fast they pick up on stuff.


----------



## Fishspert (Dec 5, 2011)

My "Hunting" dog


----------



## Operationduckhunt (Aug 23, 2011)

Opening morning 2012


----------



## SoTxCoog (Sep 19, 2012)

*My 1 year old GSP-Stella*

Here are some pics of my one year old GSP Stella. Fist is as a pup, second on deck of ranch house listening to quail in the morning, last is hunting with my brother last month for dove.

Amazing how fast they learn.

Missed her first duck hunting chance this past weekend but we will get out there soon and I cant wait!

Sorry couldnt figure out how to straighten the pics


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)




----------

